# EF 85mm lens question



## WildlifeShooter (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm thinking about picking up a Canon EF 85mm f1.8 lens... and feedback on that particular 'glass?

Bob


----------



## texkam (Jan 28, 2013)

It's a sweet lens for the money. Enjoy!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 28, 2013)

WildlifeShooter said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about picking up a Canon EF 85mm f1.8 lens... and feedback on that particular 'glass?
> 
> Bob



It's a good lens for the money. More importantly, are you looking to shoot wildlife with it?


----------



## texkam (Jan 28, 2013)

> Today, 12:14 AM





> Today, 12:14 AM


lol! I think it's a good lens for the money.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 28, 2013)

texkam said:
			
		

> lol! I think it's a good lens for the money.



We sniped this thread hard.


----------



## WildlifeShooter (Jan 28, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> WildlifeShooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No,  I'll be using it to photograph my grandkids & family...  Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 28, 2013)

WildlifeShooter said:
			
		

> No,  I'll be using it to photograph my grandkids & family...  Thanks for the fast reply.



It will be a bit restricting indoors, so if you're planning on shooting outside with it for your family shots, you'll be fine. You may want to consider the 50/1.4 if you'll be inside primarily.


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 28, 2013)

What Tyler said....I find even my 50mm restricting indoors in crop sensor.  Well, in small studio anyway.


----------



## WildlifeShooter (Jan 28, 2013)

OK... thanks.

Bob


----------



## lassa8 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been using my 85mm on a 60D (and now 7D). It's fantastic for snapshots across the room....but you'd better be across the room or just want a head shot inside.


----------



## WildlifeShooter (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks... my favorite is outdoor hard & shoulder shots of my grandkids, candid style.  I have a Canon 50mm f1.8 (big mistake...  it's not a very good lens).  I mostly do nature/wildlife using my long lenses.

Bob


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 28, 2013)

I like my 85mm f1.8, but I don't use it indoors at all unless I'm just trying to get head shots (cropped camera body). I don't even like 50mm for indoors. I think my 30mm is perfect for indoor shots if I want to get the whole body in the picture.


----------

